# Where can I purchase bee pollen?



## gomarciab (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello:

I am in Southern Maine in case anyone can recommend a local source that would be great. If not does anyone have a recommendation on where to order? Brushy Mountain has it for $18 per pound and the shipping is $11.00. The shipping cost is so high. All suggestions appreciated.

Best
Marcy


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hard to find sometimes. There's a place in Oxford, MA. that sells pollen. I've used it before and the quality was good. Look them up and if you use them, I'll pick it up and send it to you. I'm out that way now and again and I don't mind helping out another beekeeper. Plus, you live in Maine and we used to live up in the County.....Presque Isle. Maine is part of my soul. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I get mine out of California. They can't certify it organic, but they say they are not near other farms, etc. at www.mybzbodies.com. I use this for apitherapy. Not sure if you are wanting to feed it to your bees, or consume it yourself.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I produce Mesquite Pollen, Tumble weed, desert wild flower -mostly sunflower, and Gila National Forest pollen -none close to commercial agriculture. 
All in small quantities at $16.00 per pound.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If the pollen is not irradiated, don't you worry about
certain bee disease when feeding your bees?
I have read that pollen not coming from your own
hives you should not use them. There is always a concern
for the bee diseases.


----------

